# Need a woodcarver in the Twin Cities, MN area



## sak1364 (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm trying to find someone around the Twin Cities area who can make a small sign similar to the attached picture. This is one someone made for me almost 30 years ago. But I don't know how/where to look to find someone who could do it. Also, time is short - I need it before July 8.

If anyone can help, please contact me.

Thank you very much!

-Scott


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Google is your friend

https://www.minnesotalaserengraving.com/

Good luck!


----------



## sak1364 (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for your help. I already checked them out. They don't offer a heart shaped option or colors. If they did it'd cost too much.

I did several google searches and had limited results.


----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

Check with the local woodworking guild. http://www.mnwwg.org
They have a classified section for people looking for things like this.

AJ in mpls


----------



## Oscar87 (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm a little late in answering your quest, however future references regarding 
your wood carving needs, go to Wood Carvers Illustrated Carver!
Oscar


----------

